# ESP, ABS and airbag light are all on.



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

The last thread for this issue is old so I am making a new one.

Leaving work the other night and all of these lights came on. I can not use cruise control either. I have a 2012 with 125k on it. Has anyone been able to fix this issue? I lowered the car in 2012 and I have never had an issue related to this before.


----------



## Gr8fulHogFan (Feb 1, 2011)

I had the same problem with my 2010 Tiguan. It turned out to be a front wheel speed sensor.


----------



## swerve2850 (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree its nearly always one of the wheel speed sensors, mine went at 5,000 miles. I think they must be in a vulnerable spot on the hub, susceptible to road grime and road salt etc.


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi. Got the same problem on '12 CC @53K miles. VCDS shows rear left sensor error. Cleared the codes and as long as I start moving, errors come back in a few seconds on a dash. I bought a cheap 11$ sensor from ebay but it doesn't work. This time is shows incorrect signal error (or something like that, have to check the logs). If I clear the codes, errors come back right away without even driving the car. So I guess it's just bad chinese sensor. So I wanna buy OEM one this time. This is mine 








part#1K0927807A

The one I found online on europarts website is 1K0927807, without an "A" at the end. Does anybody know if there is any difference? Or maybe you know where to buy it cheaper that 60$? 
Thanks


----------



## ohyeahqing (Jul 17, 2019)

timoshina said:


> Hi. Got the same problem on '12 CC @53K miles. VCDS shows rear left sensor error. Cleared the codes and as long as I start moving, errors come back in a few seconds on a dash. I bought a cheap 11$ sensor from ebay but it doesn't work. This time is shows incorrect signal error (or something like that, have to check the logs). If I clear the codes, errors come back right away without even driving the car. So I guess it's just bad chinese sensor. So I wanna buy OEM one this time. This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 2012 CC got this today @ 64000 miles when I was making a left turn.

Were you able to fix this problem by replacing the sensor with an OEM part?

Is the location of the sensor on the rear wheel the same as it is in the front?


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

timoshina said:


> Hi. Got the same problem on '12 CC @53K miles. VCDS shows rear left sensor error. Cleared the codes and as long as I start moving, errors come back in a few seconds on a dash. I bought a cheap 11$ sensor from ebay but it doesn't work. This time is shows incorrect signal error (or something like that, have to check the logs). If I clear the codes, errors come back right away without even driving the car. So I guess it's just bad chinese sensor. So I wanna buy OEM one this time. This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same EXACT thing just happened to our 13 cc. The magnetic ring where the speed sensor reads from is falling apart. The ring is part of the wheel bearing. Pull the caliper, rotor and hub bearing assembly and have a good look at yours.

I'll be installing a new left rear hub assy this weekend. 


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Typically fixable by just replacing the sensor. Every once in a while the ring will be in such bad shape you’ll need to do the hub too.


----------



## argsoftmax (Aug 18, 2021)

8716valver said:


> Same EXACT thing just happened to our 13 cc. The magnetic ring where the speed sensor reads from is falling apart. The ring is part of the wheel bearing. Pull the caliper, rotor and hub bearing assembly and have a good look at yours.
> 
> I'll be installing a new left rear hub assy this weekend.
> 
> ...


Happened to my 13 cc too. 
I replaced the wheel speed sensor and the error code that hinted me about the speed sensor is gone. But the warning lights are still on!
If the bearing is the faulty part, can you read it from the code?


----------



## argsoftmax (Aug 18, 2021)

vw_service_advisor said:


> Typically fixable by just replacing the sensor. Every once in a while the ring will be in such bad shape you’ll need to do the hub too.


If the ring is bad, does it show up as an error code? Thanks!


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

argsoftmax said:


> Happened to my 13 cc too.
> I replaced the wheel speed sensor and the error code that hinted me about the speed sensor is gone. But the warning lights are still on!
> If the bearing is the faulty part, can you read it from the code?


Not that I'm aware of. I ended up doing the sensors and bearings. Pretty sure it was BOTH rear sensors all along.


----------



## argsoftmax (Aug 18, 2021)

8716valver said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I ended up doing the sensors and bearings. Pretty sure it was BOTH rear sensors all along.


Thanks. How did you find out which wheels to fix if the code didn’t tell you? Did you record live wheel speed with vagcom and see which ones were out of spec?


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

Bought a new oem sensor and it fixed the one side. Then swapped it to the other and had the same result. Cleared the codes w vagcom in between.


----------

